# Petraeus Retires



## Marauder06 (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44345736/ns/us_news-life/



> David Petraeus, the general widely credited with rescuing a failing U.S. war in Iraq, retired from the Army on Wednesday with a word of warning: Coming budget cuts must not impair the U.S. military's ability to fight a full range of conflicts, from major land wars to Iraq-like insurgencies.
> Petraeus, 58, used his farewell speech to thank those who have mentored and supported him in 37 years of service. But he also made clear his concern that political pressures to lighten the nation's debt burden could force the military to retrench in ways that hurt U.S.​​security​​ and U.S. troops.
> "As our nation contemplates difficult budget decisions, I know that our leaders will remember that our people, our men and women in uniform, are our military," he told an audience sprinkled with figures from his past, including former West Point classmates. "And that taking care of them and their families must be our paramount objective. Beyond that it will be imperative to maintain a force that not only capitalizes on the extraordinary experience and expertise in our ranks today but also maintains the versatility and flexibility that have been developed over the past decade."


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 31, 2011)

Is he heading to Langley ?


----------



## Scotth (Aug 31, 2011)

Irish said:


> Is he heading to Langley ?



Yep


----------



## Brill (Aug 31, 2011)

Saw him running through the Embassy compound with a bunch of young troops and was pretty motivating actually.  I am concerned about his new job though as I think he'll be out of his element.  I do hope I'm wrong and that he will actually enjoy and prosper in the new role as there is still much work to be done.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 31, 2011)

lindy said:


> Saw him running through the Embassy compound with a bunch of young troops and was pretty motivating actually. I am concerned about his new job though as I think he'll be out of his element. I do hope I'm wrong and that he will actually enjoy and prosper in the new role as there is still much work to be done.


Agree with the out of element thing, however he may be willing to retire/fire and kick ass in an effort to inspire some of the more risk adverse people.


----------



## AWP (Aug 31, 2011)

He's a sharp, hard working guy so we'll find out in the next 2 years or so. I hope he's able to shake up things.


----------



## Brill (Sep 1, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Agree with the out of element thing, however he may be willing to retire/fire and kick ass in an effort to inspire some of the more risk adverse people.



Can't just fire POTUS.


----------



## dknob (Sep 9, 2011)

I hope he shakes up the ranks of the Case Officers/core collectors.. I'm hearing that too many of todays case officers are complete risk adverse bitches.


----------

